# Pics of Some of my Fancy Birds.



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm gonna post some pics of my NON-Homers in this thread. Feel free to check them out and tell me what you think about them. 

I'll start off with a pic of my baby German Owls.


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

They both look just awesome !!!!!!!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

They are absolutely adorable. 
Many thanks for sharing them with us.

Cindy


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Cute as buttons...........


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

they are pretty babies..... I was wondering if that is solid poo in the nest bowl?...is that normal... I have not bred any so I don't know what to expect.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Such darling little birds.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Another pic of them, this time with daddy sitting on his new eggs.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

spirit wings said:


> they are pretty babies..... I was wondering if that is solid poo in the nest bowl?...is that normal... I have not bred any so I don't know what to expect.


Oh the nest can get pretty nasty if you don't clean it out and replace the materials every once in a while after they hatch. It stays clean for a while but it builds up. Makes it even more fun when you have to dig through something like that for bands that may have fallen off 

Adorable babies by the way


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Here's a pic of my baby satinettes.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

OMG.......they are SO adorable. Reminds me of Scooter. These guys are just the cutest babies ever.


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

They are gorgeous! I love how the three German owls are like mirror images of each other, the satinette babies are darlings! They're so cute!


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

My 3 lil baby baldies I think they look like Donald Ducks's nephews Huey, Dewey, and Louie.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Those are such precious little darlings, I'll have one of each...please. 

Those names really suit them at this point in their lives. LOL


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

OH cute!!! I just love them..............


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Cuteness overload.  

Their faces are to die for. 

Cindy


----------



## hamza syed (Jun 22, 2012)

nice looking bird ... All of them....


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

are the three all nest mates? they are all so cute..


----------



## nWoAhmad (Aug 20, 2011)

Awesome!!! they all Gorgeous!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Just a reminder...this thread is from 2008. *


----------

